# Remote Shell in Java?



## Kabel (23. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Socketverbindung hier am laufen, und ich möchte nun über diese Verbindung die Shell benutzen können.

Nachdem ich gegooglt habe habe ich allerdings nur wenig rausgefunden, jetzt frage ich mich halt ob das überhaupt in Java möglich ist. 
Kann mir da vielleicht Jemand helfen? Wo finde ich dazu Informationen?

mfg
Kabel


----------



## Wildcard (23. Dez 2006)

Na du brauchst schon einen Dienst mit dem du kommunizierst. Ist bei Telnet ja auch nicht anders.


----------



## Kabel (23. Dez 2006)

gut, daran hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Also was kann ich den da so nehmen?

Also ich habe FTP, telnet geht auch Zweifellos wobei ich Telnet lieber vermeiden würde...

Thx für die Hilfe

mfg
Kabel


----------



## Wildcard (23. Dez 2006)

Damit meine ich:
Wenn du es in Java machen willst, dann brauchst du auf Remote-Seite einen (selbstgeschriebenen)Dienst der deine Anfragen beantwortet und im Fall von Java über die Runtime mit dem System kommuniziert.
Aber warum will man das selbst machen? Dafür gibt's doch Putty 
 ???:L


----------



## Kabel (23. Dez 2006)

Ja da hast du schon recht...

Allerdings find ich es schönner wenn ich alles in einem Programm habe.

Mich würde nun interessieren wie ich über die Runtime mit dem System kommunizieren kann, da ich in dem Bereich leider null Ahnung habe.

mfg
Kabel


----------



## Wildcard (23. Dez 2006)

Eine echte Shell (wenn du mehr darunter verstehst als ein paar Befehle abzusetzen) wird schwierig.
Wenn das allerdings alles ist was du machen willst kannst du Runtime.exec nutzen.


----------



## Kabel (24. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

also in erster Linie wollte ich eigentlich nur einige Befehle rübergeben, so in der Art Filebrowsing, nur ohne GUI. Ich danke dir, werde mir das dann mal anschauen.

mfg
Kabel


----------

